# The Duggar family have child #18 on the way



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Did you ever watch the Duggar family documentary on the Discovery Channel 

Well they have just announced that child number 18 is on the way  and due on at New Year

http://health.discovery.com/convergence/duggars/duggarfamily.html

/links


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

yes yes i remember watching this, they had to build a howge hoose + the kids had to help in the building of it 

 another one, blimey where do they get the energy to  at all looking after that lot 

xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

I heard this on the radio this morning and was going to start a thread as well!! LOL

I love kids and really would love more than 1 but maybe not quite as many as 18 unless i had a lot of money and a lot of help!!

Kate xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

OMG I saw this programme and I think they had 16 at the time  

Good luck to them

x x x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I want to know what her pelvic floor is like, and also if she has stretchmarks!


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

I know someone with 8 - ranging from 18 to 3 and I am convinced she is wonder woman  

I have enough problems juggling 3 without another 15 on top of that - OMG just the thought of it brings me out in a cold sweat !!! 

T xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Do you think God could buy them a telly?


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

I'd settle for another child let alone number 18..


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

ElaineW said:


> haha or a packet of condoms!


   

She does rely alot on the older children to look after her younger ones


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Wow 18 they do seem a lovely family though


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

ElaineW said:


> The mum must have "bits" like the mersey tunnel !!! 18 births


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

ElaineW said:


> Have you seen the way all the kids dress the same--sooooo weird!!!


I might be wrong but I am sure she makes all their clothes too


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

atleast they can share clothes and save cash on haircuts !!! dont they all begin with J's aswell, have to agree with Elaine i find them nauseating and was about to post about emailng them with an offer of a tv !! They seem really close which is lovley to see but i guess i am a little jealous would cut my sodding left leg off to have 1 never mind 18 !


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

yeah nice pinifore anyone !!!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Its only cos we are all jealous - talk about a free work force


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Lou F ❁ said:


> yeah nice pinifore anyone !!!


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

ElaineW said:


> Shes been pregnant for 135 months of her life!!! Pi$$es me off though they have announced it to the world at 6 weeks pregnant. So easy for some people isnt it


I guess for some if they have never experienced any problems then why would they hold off until 12 weeks


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

A few years ago 12/13 kids was the norm, my step Dad is one of 13.
these families made up for those who had no children and whom medical technology could not to help.
so it balanced things out  
of course these days most are happy with 1 -2 and 4 or more is considered a large family so 18 kids seems  unnatural!

I agree about he anouncment at 6 weeks, but heres one better, Closer magazine subjected us to Posh's pre pregnancy anouncment her diet and plan to have a girl, all before conception or at around conception any rate   

Dizzi


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Ohhh was just going to ask if thiswas the family where all the names begun with J.  They were a bit strange !!!  

Don't they have grandkids in the mix as well now 

T xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Tash ~ I believe there are grandkids now as the eldest girl at least had a little one


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> I agree about he anouncment at 6 weeks, but heres one better, Closer magazine subjected us to Posh's pre pregnancy anouncment her diet and plan to have a girl, all before conception or at around conception any rate
> 
> Dizzi


what  do you know some people are  if only it were that easy ey

have to say have giggled reading the replies especially about there clothing + her pelvic floor 

xxx


----------

